# My protein - anyone used them?



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

Well? I may look into these as the prices appear to be quite good. Anyone used them?


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

I have used them, Paid for next day delivery and they posted 3 days later which annoyed me. I think there quite good but I always think you get what you pay for. Im a tart tho


----------



## LeedsLS8 (Feb 13, 2010)

Ive been using discount supplements, Supplements | Protein | Creatine | Whey bery cheap, got a 5k tub of nutrisport protein with carbs, which has creatine in as well for 27 quid. Ordered it before 2pm on a monday, and it came on tuesday, free delivery.


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

I use http://www.factorysupplements.co.uk/


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm a total Myprotein whore, I love them, impact whey is awesome stuff for much cheapness.. also they are the cheapest place for Cissus I've come across.


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

sanshou, how is the taste? I use phd at the mo because the taste is great.

Leedsls8, that's a great picture you've got on there. Where do you train?


----------



## LeedsLS8 (Feb 13, 2010)

Leedsls8, that's a great picture you've got on there. Where do you train?


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

I used to use em but after a while the products taste got very poor to the point where I dumped 2.5kg of total protein and 2.5kg of hurricane XS - I bought em in the 5kg's but the taste after got very metallic compared to the first few and I just could not stomach em...the delivery was hit or miss at times.

I work for and use Supplements - Bodybuilding supplements - Supplements Nutrition - Sports Nutrition - Fat Burner :thumb

As pointed out you do get what you pay for - do not trust everything you read on some of the cheaper tubs!.


----------



## YourMMA (Aug 20, 2009)

I've used them a lot and always found them to be great quality for a reasonable price, although it has been a while since i ordered from there (got loads of free supps from working for the magazine and then a supplement sponsor for fighting).


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Personally only buy unflavoured from MP and add in nesquik or whatever so the taste has never been an issue for me. I've always found them consitent on delivery, quality etc.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Ive used the Hurricane which tasted ok - there a good company, i wouldnt use them again as i have IMO higher quality/better tasting products at my disposal


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

marc said:


> Ive used the Hurricane which tasted ok - there a good company, i wouldnt use them again as i have IMO higher quality/better tasting products at my disposal


Of course you have! :laugh:

Ever since I've started taking supps, I've bought my stuff from Marc and the gang. Prices have been good, customer service is great (giving advice/following orders up on the forum during out-of-work hours), and the delivery has been spot on every time.

If it's not broken, why fix it, eh?


----------



## ryanjvt (May 2, 2010)

does any one use USN muscle fuel anabolic... i got told its one of the best all round suplement shake to have.. can anyone shed sum light cheers guys


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

TBH the don't change it thing works with me. I use phd at the mo and am just getting ready to buy my new stuff for the next 6 weeks, which marc, I will get to you over the week. I just saw some of the prices on an advert and thought it looked good. I have no probs with my phd stuff -- it's great and good value and it tastes really good too.


----------



## Luke-S (Aug 10, 2010)

I used to use them looooads. IMO they're a great site with well made supps at a good price. Always found delivery strong and they always have stock.

Only reason I don't use them now is that I recently condensed my ridiculous quantity of supps this month down to just BSN NO Xplode + BSN syntha 6.

Just personal preference tbh but stuck strong with MP through a year and a half of bodybuilding and the majority of my time so far in mma once I realised bodybuilding were wank


----------

